# Dunedin, New Zealand?



## sewingkiwi (Mar 12, 2012)

Just curious to know, are there any support groups in Dunedin, New Zealand? Is anybody here from New Zealand at all?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey I'm from Auckland.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm from Wellington


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

There is a group for NZ people that you can join but it doesn't seem to be very active though. Its on my profile in the groups to the right of my page.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey,I'm from Invercargill


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in New Zealand, not Dunedin though. I'd be interested in a support group or meet-up in Dunedin, because I might be going there this year.


----------



## kat511 (Mar 13, 2012)

hi im from ny


----------



## sewingkiwi (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello fellow New Zealand residents  I haven't always lived in New Zealand, I moved from Australia at the start of the year, so its good to know there are people from nz on here too  Maybe I could do some research on groups in Dunedin...
Are there support groups in the places where you live?


----------



## battlestar8888 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey, I'm living in Dunedin aswell.


----------



## quietambivert (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey, Dunedin here also.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Christchurch


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Christchurch, but I used to live in Dunedin in my uni days. Still have a soft spot for the place.


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi I'm in Wellington

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

original said:


> Hi I'm in Wellington
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Hi , fellow KeyWey insomniac !


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello  Lol yeah can take me a while to fall asleep sometimes

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------

